# Farmhouse Cheddar question



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

Back in June, when I had too much milk, I was moved to try Christy's Farmhouse Cheddar recipe and I've been aging two blocks in a cheese refrigerator since then. Last week I figured it had been three months or so and I cut off a slab to give it the ole' taste test. The flavor was correct but it was terribly mild (I prefer a sharp cheddar) so I rewaxed and placed it back in the cooler.

Does anyone know if this recipe will develop a sharper flavor over time, and if so, how long should I wait?

Thanks!


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes, it will. The sharpness comes from age. I prefer 8 months.

Paula


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I need to get a cheese press.


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Paula!!!


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I just opened a June Farmhouse Cheddar too. I was surprised that it wasn't stronger. We are still developing a taste for strong cheeses so it suits me just fine that this one ages more slowly.


----------

